# Dip Pen Nib



## TribalRR (Sep 26, 2008)

Is there a diference between the nib on a dip pen and a fountain pen?
Thanks


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you talking about how they mount or how they write?


----------



## TribalRR (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a co-worker who would like a dip pen, and I would like to make it for her. But I don't know if I need a specific nib or if I can use any fountain pen nib.


----------



## VisExp (Sep 26, 2008)

PM Lou (DCBluesman).  He has dip pen kits.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, quite a difference.  For dip pen kits (nib and insert), see my ad in the MVV forum.


----------



## TribalRR (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm going with one of Lou's.


----------



## jjudge (Sep 28, 2008)

*Differences*

Here is what I understand about Fountain pens vs. Dip pens

The nibs are very different. Because of this, you should NEVER use dip ink in a fountain pen.  The nibs look very different, also.
The dip pen nib is meant to be dipped, and retain ink for a little while while you write. 
The fountain pen nib is much more complex, and is meant to be part of the feed mechanism. The pen has an internal ink reservoir (pump, bladder, catridge, whatever), a connector to feed the underpart of the nib and the nib controls the "drip" that is ocurring.
The nib has a slit and an "airhole" to allow and control that flow.

The mounting is different.
The dip nib typically sockets into a mount ... and the pen body is much more slender and tapered. 
The fountain pen nib is part of a holder mechanism that screws or fits into the pen body and connects to the reservoir.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 1, 2008)

TribalRR said:


> Is there a diference between the nib on a dip pen and a fountain pen?
> Thanks



Yep.......there's a difference!

You'll find the fountain pen nibs to be rounded (tip balled) whereas you'll find the Calligraphy/dip pen are usually squared.....for left handers the nibs are oblique.  The fountain pen nibs can be used normally (pushed and pulled) whereas the calligraphy/dip pen nibs are pulled and not pushed on the paper.  Ink is a big difference also.......never use ink for a calligraphy/dip pen in a fountain pen......their ink has high soluables (sp) and they will gum up the works on a fountain pen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 1, 2008)

To be more specific, never use India ink in a fountain pen.


----------

